# Outdoor Wireless Speakers



## luv2rv

I just bought a pair of Centrios Wireless Outdoor Speakers for the Outback (they were out of stock so won't get them until next week). I hope they will connect!

They are 900mhz with a sending unit that will plug into a headphone jack on the stereo or into the RCA connection on the back of the receiver - I think I saw the connection when I changed the fuse.

They use batteries or AC. My plan is to use them in the Outback and at Home on my deck.

Anyone else try these?

Wayne


----------



## wolfwood

luv2rv said:


> I just bought a pair of Centrios Wireless Outdoor Speakers for the Outback (they were out of stock so won't get them until next week). I hope they will connect!
> 
> They are 900mhz with a sending unit that will plug into a headphone jack on the stereo or into the RCA connection on the back of the receiver - I think I saw the connection when I changed the fuse.
> 
> They use batteries or AC. My plan is to use them in the Outback and at Home on my deck.
> 
> Anyone else try these?
> 
> Wayne
> [snapback]131316[/snapback]​


hmmmm.







...I've got a great pair of outdoor speakers on the deck at home....hadn't considered taking them along for use in Puff....


----------



## luv2rv

Wolfie- you should do it.

My CD player (not the one in the TT) crapped out last trip out. I was looking at just buying another portable player.

Came across these wireless speakers on sale and the lightbulb came on! I wanted a pair for the deck anyone so I figure I saved money - that's how I explained to DW anyway.

Can't wait to try them out.

Wayne


----------



## wolfwood

luv2rv said:


> Wolfie- you should do it..[snapback]131324[/snapback]​


Wayne, I am what you might call "electronically challenged" (you'd call me that if you were exceptionally polite, anyway....) Can you connect the Outdoor speakers to the inside radio/CD player? and, if so, how?



luv2rv said:


> My CD player (not the one in the TT) crapped out last trip out. I was looking at just buying another portable player. Came across these wireless speakers on sale and the lightbulb came on! [snapback]131324[/snapback]​


 WOW! You don't suppose they plan their marketing/store set-up like that, do you????











luv2rv said:


> I wanted a pair for the deck anyone so I figure I saved money - that's how I explained to DW anyway. [snapback]131324[/snapback]​


Sure sounds like "Wolfwood logic" to me.... "Hey, honey - look what I got! I was thinking about getting the "x" but that was WAAAYYYYYY more expensive! Now we have 'this" AND saved all that money!" "Don't be silly, of course we were gonna get it anyway and, geez, by next year, it would have doubled in price! Wow!!! See - I saved us even more $$$!!!







Yep - you've been spying on us haven't you!?


----------



## huntr70

I have a pair of RCA wireless speakers I bought last year.

The plug in like you said, and use either house current or D cell batteries.

The have a pretty good range on them too.

I might have to throw them in the OB next time...









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wayne,

I have seen these before, but never heard them. I will look forward to reading your review, once you have tried them out!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

Man something else to look into









Don


----------



## OVTT

Coming from an ex audio video designer, you will like these speakers for their convenience but the frequency response is limited. Probably good enough for camping but you cant beat a hard wired pair of speakers for both high and low frequency response. If you folks plan on purchasing hard wired speakers do yourself a favor and also check out your local specialized A/V dealer instead of the local Best Buy etc. The specialist will more than likely have higher end speakers like Paradigm, Definitive Technology and several other options. I own Paradigm outside speakers and they are one of few that actually have bass response as well as very clean high frequency response. I am toying with the idea of adding a subwoofer outside but am worried about pissing off the neighbors.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OVTT said:


> Coming from an ex audio video designer, you will like these speakers for their convenience but the frequency response is limited. Probably good enough for camping but you cant beat a hard wired pair of speakers for both high and low frequency response. If you folks plan on purchasing hard wired speakers do yourself a favor and also check out your local specialized A/V dealer instead of the local Best Buy etc. The specialist will more than likely have higher end speakers like Paradigm, Definitive Technology and several other options. I own Paradigm outside speakers and they are one of few that actually have bass response as well as very clean high frequency response. I am toying with the idea of adding a subwoofer outside but am worried about pissing off the neighbors.


I hear ya on that OVTT (pun intended). Wireless is great for computers and remotes...but it just won't cut it for speakers...IMHO of course.


----------



## PDX_Doug

OVTT said:


> If you folks plan on purchasing hard wired speakers do yourself a favor and also check out your local specialized A/V dealer instead of the local Best Buy etc.


Right on, Randy!









Always look for that CEDIA certification sticker on the door. Your way of knowing the people inside actually know what they are talking about!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MrCanoeHead

> I just bought a pair of Centrios Wireless Outdoor Speakers for the Outback (they were out of stock so won't get them until next week). I hope they will connect!


Would these be the ones you've purchased? 
The Source

Hmmm...I see they have them in stock not far from my work... I may have to take a run over to give them a listen (not that I'm intending to buy but with all the reasons given in this thread I could surely justify the purchase to my DW







)

Greg


----------



## sleecjr

OVTT said:


> Coming from an ex audio video designer, you will like these speakers for their convenience but the frequency response is limited. Probably good enough for camping but you cant beat a hard wired pair of speakers for both high and low frequency response. If you folks plan on purchasing hard wired speakers do yourself a favor and also check out your local specialized A/V dealer instead of the local Best Buy etc. The specialist will more than likely have higher end speakers like Paradigm, Definitive Technology and several other options. I own Paradigm outside speakers and they are one of few that actually have bass response as well as very clean high frequency response. I am toying with the idea of adding a subwoofer outside but am worried about pissing off the neighbors.


ovtt

where did you work? I have been in the buisness about 20 years.


----------



## countrygirl

Hey Lee.. good to see you posting again!! Please tell Amy and Lil Miss Bella I said Hello! Hey ...did that really big package that you ordered arrive yet???


----------



## luv2rv

MrCanoeHead said:


> I just bought a pair of Centrios Wireless Outdoor Speakers for the Outback (they were out of stock so won't get them until next week). I hope they will connect!
> 
> 
> 
> Would these be the ones you've purchased?
> The Source
> 
> Hmmm...I see they have them in stock not far from my work... I may have to take a run over to give them a listen (not that I'm intending to buy but with all the reasons given in this thread I could surely justify the purchase to my DW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Yup! Those are the ones. They sounded good in the store and I figure for outdoors camping and on the deck they'll do just fine.
Wayne


----------



## bweiler

Don't have that brand - but I got an advent batt powered single for outside and it works great!


----------



## OVTT

sleecjr said:


> Coming from an ex audio video designer, you will like these speakers for their convenience but the frequency response is limited. Probably good enough for camping but you cant beat a hard wired pair of speakers for both high and low frequency response. If you folks plan on purchasing hard wired speakers do yourself a favor and also check out your local specialized A/V dealer instead of the local Best Buy etc. The specialist will more than likely have higher end speakers like Paradigm, Definitive Technology and several other options. I own Paradigm outside speakers and they are one of few that actually have bass response as well as very clean high frequency response. I am toying with the idea of adding a subwoofer outside but am worried about pissing off the neighbors.


ovtt

where did you work? I have been in the buisness about 20 years.
[/quote]
Awsome! I worked for Paradyme Sound and Vision here in Sacramento, Ca. I worked there for 7 yrs. I miss the industry and going to CES every year etc. Where do you work? Are you an inside sales person or do you handle most of the custom install and design stuff as I did?


----------



## sleecjr

OVTT said:


> Hey Lee.. good to see you posting again!! Please tell Amy and Lil Miss Bella I said Hello! Hey ...did that really big package that you ordered arrive yet???


not yet, some time in august


----------



## countrygirl

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.... it will be worth the wait!


----------



## OVTT

sleecjr said:


> Hey Lee.. good to see you posting again!! Please tell Amy and Lil Miss Bella I said Hello! Hey ...did that really big package that you ordered arrive yet???


not yet, some time in august








[/quote]
Thats Great! I miss all the traveling and fun that was had, it was just hard to get ahead in that field of work here in Cali. Maybe I will see you at CES sometime. I plan to get there again next year to see all the new fun stuff. If in fact you go next year Pm me, I will buy the first round.


----------



## sleecjr

OVTT said:


> Hey Lee.. good to see you posting again!! Please tell Amy and Lil Miss Bella I said Hello! Hey ...did that really big package that you ordered arrive yet???


not yet, some time in august








[/quote]
Thats Great! I miss all the traveling and fun that was had, it was just hard to get ahead in that field of work here in Cali. Maybe I will see you at CES sometime. I plan to get there again next year to see all the new fun stuff. If in fact you go next year Pm me, I will buy the first round.
[/quote]
will do


----------



## PDX_Doug

countrygirl said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.... it will be worth the wait!


OK, Somebody is keeping secrets around here.... Not nice!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2rv

Finally picked up my speakers late last week and used them this past weekend.

For convenience I give them 2 thumbs up!














They are easy to move around and have an extremely clear sound when used on my deck and around my outdoor fireplace.

From a sound perspective I would give them 1 thumb up







. They certainly wouldn't win any awards and you can't push them very hard before they distort. But, for camping with neighbours in close proximity and subdivision living ... again with neighbours in close proximity... they can't be beat for the money ($150CDN).

I haven't tried them in the TT yet but will give'em a go this weekend at the Outbackers Niagara Rally.

Wayne


----------



## imabeachbum

I went a different route, took the weather resistant power plug off the side of my 21RS and ran speaker wire thru the wall into the radio, mounted a plate with 4 banana plug female ends inside the vacant power plug hole. I have 4 portable speakers (from an old surround sound system) that Im using for sound. Also unhooked the remaining two stock speakers at the radio and have a similar setup for inside sound. While camping the next couple days I will try to take some pictures and post them

Regards,

Alan


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks for the reveiw Wayne.








What kind of range are you finding with the speakers? Any interference problems?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2rv

Doug,

I only tried them about 75 FT from the Transmitter and had no interference issues at all. The sound was crystal clear.

Each speaker has an auttune button on it that will seek out the next clearest frequency if you do have issues.

Wayne


----------

